# George Crady Bridge Fishing Pier Fishing



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bro-in-law and my sis with the 2 nephews are heading down for some R-N-R... bro-in-law needs some intel for what's biting and on what this time of year. 

He's just bringing lite tackle. I suggested GULP!... but heard shrimp may be a better option? Any intel will be appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mud minnows, finger mullet, Gulp minnows and shrimp should be good. I believe the world record Southern Flounder was caught from that bridge. Somewhere around 20+ pounds.


----------

